# [Resolved] Missing entry {NVCplDaemon}



## Bassman3 (Jul 31, 2002)

I've got a problem when i start up my pc it tells me i have an error in NVQTwk missing entry:NVCplDaemon.I believe it has to do with my vido card wich is a nVidia TNT2 PRO with 32MB SDRAM.What is this and how do i get it back.My operating system is win 98 se.


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Hi Bassman3, Welcome to TSG !
Go to start, run, type in msconfig
Hit ok
Click on startup tab at top
Find the NVQTwk or NVCPLDaemon entry and un check one or both if there are 2
Click on apply and ok
Reboot and see if that corrects your problem.
An added note: I have same card as you do and my entry is unchecked without problems!


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

First just try reinstalling your video drivers.
If that doesn't work you may want to try changing over to std vga, then going to add remove programs, remove any nvidia drivers that are showing up, then reinstall the drivers.

If that doesn't work then go to www.guru3d.com and in the files section download detonator destroyer, this program will remove all traces of nvidia drivers from your system, read the included readme instructions on how to use it. Once down you should be able to reinstall the video drivers


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

additional info


> NvidiaQuickTweak
> or
> NVQuickTweak rundll32.exe NvQtwk.dll,
> NvTaskbarInit This loads the System Tray icon used to change display settings, change the clock rate and memory speed for nVidia based graphics cards. This is unnecessary since you can easily configure these settings the way you want them in the Display Properties and not have to mess with them again


from....

http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_pages/startup_full.htm


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

a previous post said it might occur because there
are too many monitors in device manager.

I suppose you would remove all except the one you're on.

John


----------



## Bassman3 (Jul 31, 2002)

thanks people for your help.I did the uncheck thing and i stopped getting the error message on startup.I'm just wondering why it happend.As far as removing and reinstalling the drivers im not sure how to do that.My PC is a HP so i didn't get a CD that has just my drivers but i'll check the 3CD's i got with the PC.In other words it scares the heck out of me.You see i crashed my computer before trying to fix it lol.Well again i thank all of you for your help maybe i can help one of you sometime,that is if you want your Pc to crash.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

You have an HP? I don't know which Model, However, if you have the applications CD, that is where your Drivers can be found. Mine came with this third CD. Browse it to see what else you didn't know you had. You can reinstall many things without having to restore the entire installation of windows.


----------



## Bassman3 (Jul 31, 2002)

yes i have three recovery CD's.I found the drivers on the 3rd CD.See what happens if you take the time to look at the stuff that came with your PC lol.Thank you and hve a good day


----------

